# AR Pistol/SBR Upper 10.5" CHF FN Barrel $299.99 shipped



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

These run well from my experience
PSA 10.5" CHF 5.56 NATO 1:7 A2 Profile - Without BCG or Charging Handle - 2012


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

And FN makes the barrels for PSAs CHF line.
I absolutely love mine !


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I got rid of mine during the SIG brace shouldering fiasco, now I have a Aero melonite barrel on a DSA upper. I kept the pistol lower though


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> These run well from my experience
> PSA 10.5" CHF 5.56 NATO 1:7 A2 Profile - Without BCG or Charging Handle - 2012


You know, you are not suppose to post things that I want when I am trying to be a financially responsible fella.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I got rid of mine during the SIG brace shouldering fiasco, now I have a Aero melonite barrel on a DSA upper. I kept the pistol lower though


Have you seen that the SB15s are now $170 on Brownells?!
They dipped down to $100 on Brownells (& lower on some sites) when all that chatter was flying around the Internet.
Its been dead quiet on all things AR pistol, since & the prices & desirability of them seems to be on the rise again.
That's when the Shockwave Blade got approved.

*Edit*
I was into AR pistols long before the Sig Brace came out & having shot AK pistols & rifles with the stocks folded, I thought they were more of a.... Situational specific weapon, or even a range toy at worse.
Accuracy beyond "in the room " distances was dismal .
But having the opportunity to shoot an AR pistol which I'd shunned previously, I found the padded buffer tube added that third point of contact that was missing.
It turned what I saw as a range toy into a one round hit on clay pigeons at 100yrds from a 10.5" pistol.
That was it for me. I was off to plan a couple builds.
Then the Stabilizing Braces & Blades hit the market and if nothing else, they improved the looks of the AR Pistols odd duck appearances.
Not to mention they aided in shouldering comfort, legally , albeit only for a while.

But even if a person chooses not to ignore the ATFs "opinion" concerning AR pistols, they can still be "cheeked".

Image snagged from the web


----------

